# White Rose Winter show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

Entry form and show rules for the White Rose Pigeon Association's Winter all age show is now available on the Club website:

www.whiterosepigeon.com

Thanks, hoping to see you there.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------

